# Filipino: a cover of a book



## seitt

Hi
I believe that ‘the cover of the book’ is ang balat ng aklat. I hope that’s right?
But how do I say ‘a cover of a book’, please? I.e. the same but indefinite instead of definite.
Best wishes
Simon


----------



## Wacky...

I would say "isang cover ng libro."

By the way, we don't often make a distinction between 'a' and 'the' especially in the spoken language so if you're going to construct a sentence using that, it would sound as if it was taken from a grade school story book. (We do use "isang" to express the number instead of definiteness).

Here's an example sentence:
*Cover ng libro 'yan.* -That's a cover of a book.

These days, "balat" is only used to say "skin," "peel," or perhaps "outer layer." I think I remember learning in school that it's called "pamalat" but vaguely, I don't call it that. I just say "cover."
"Aklat" also is hardly ever used nowadays except maybe in writing. Both the Spanish "libro" and the English "book" have taken over.

I hope you find this useful.


----------



## DotterKat

You can also say *takip ng libro*.


----------

